# Installing Ripcord Arrow Rest



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

It's alittle lower below the grip than I like and set peoples up at but thats better than above the bottom of the grip so I would say its good, long as the rest functions when being drawn and let down, If you need to adjust cord length you can just slide football clamp up or down cable, now just shoot it and have fun!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I see now the cable guard is below grip so you got it that low to clear that, looks good to me


----------



## radian23 (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome. I appreciate the help. Wanted to make sure it was the correct length before I cut it.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## radian23 (Dec 12, 2012)

Was able to shoot today for the first time and was able to get this at 10 yards. Not great but I was happy. I definitely need to paper tune the bow as the arrows did not appear to fly straight and true. That's for another day however. 










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

